# if they die can we give them a Darwin Award?



## Cryozombie (May 24, 2005)

_Two Jedi-in-training make their own lightsabers out of  fluorescent light bulbs and gasoline. What could possibly go wrong?_

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005230662,00.html#dumbass


----------



## theletch1 (May 24, 2005)

Gasoline and "washing-up liquid"?  Gee, let's put home made napalm in a flimsy glass tube, light it and swind them at each other.  I can just see Yoda shaking his head saying "Dumbasses, you are" :jedi1:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2005)

I'm glad I wasn't an EMS first on the scene... would've been fired for laughing my *** off instead of providing immediate treatment. 
How stupid how stupid how stupid. What were they thinking? 

Speaking of stupid. I have a small river running behind my apartment complex... right now it's very swollen due to spring run offs and an unusual amount of rainfall (drought breaking). Saw a guy walking along taking pictures here and there. We chatted and he said that the pictures were for a friend that he hopes to dissuade from trying out a stunt he had in mind. 
Kayaking the river. 
Low bridges, very fast moving water, debris ranging from small cans to large logs, and to top it all off the water is just above freezing. 

People get weird ideas in their heads and want to try stuff. SIGH!

Darwin candidates one and all.


----------



## Tgace (May 24, 2005)

BWAAHHAAA!!

How long till that video hits the net??


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2005)

It isn't funny knowing that two kids were badly burned, but it certainly is hard to understand why they thought it was a good idea.


----------



## theletch1 (May 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It isn't funny knowing that two kids were badly burned, but it certainly is hard to understand why they thought it was a good idea.


But it wasn't a couple of kids...it was a 20 year old and a 17 year old (ok, almost a kid) that pulled this stupid crap.  Ain't it a pain when your body keeps growing and your ability to use logic stops at around  7 years old?


----------



## Ender (May 24, 2005)

Never underestimate the stupidity of people.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2005)

Possible runner-up:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7964860/?GT1=6542

Drunk suffers injuries when he jumps from a car going 55+mph to retrieve a cigarette that had blown out the window.


----------



## Gemini (May 28, 2005)

Oh my. I guess it's gonna be another tough year to judge, eh? So many contestants, so few awards....


----------



## BrandiJo (May 29, 2005)

so are these people born with out brains or have they just managed to kill the little bit they are graced with?


----------



## Miles (Jun 12, 2005)

It's called "thinning the herd".

 Miles


----------



## searcher (Jun 16, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> It's called "thinning the herd".
> 
> Miles


:rofl:  Right on the money!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Possible runner-up:
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7964860/?GT1=6542
> 
> Drunk suffers injuries when he jumps from a car going 55+mph to retrieve a cigarette that had blown out the window.


Even I don't get THAT hard up for a smoke... geez


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

thoses guys were really smart. some people do the stupidest things


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh Yeah, give them a Darwin.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## dobermann (Feb 5, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah, give them a Darwin.
> 
> Pax
> Cujo


 
is one enough?


----------

